# Here's my flock/herd!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, this is the only pic that photobucket has uploaded for me, it's really taking forever for some odd reason so here's the one it has uploaded so far! :evil:

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... IM0768.jpg

Still more coming though!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Handsome animals- Are the goats mini"s or are sheep really that much bigger? I have never had a full grown sheep.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the goaties colors and the sheep don't seem to mind them...the experiences I ve had with sheep are minimal except the fairs...and the ones I saw there seemed "snotty" lol


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

No the goat's aren't mini's they're nubians the oldest is only 9 months old and the other is 7 months. The older sheep is almost 2 years old and the younger one is almost a year, so technically they're that much bigger, for now. My sheep also almost seem to act like dogs, they're very well behaved (now anyways) and after I got the younger sheep Tempest my older ewe doesn't mind the goats at all. Thanks!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Crissa when are you going to breed your ewes? Do you plan on show their lambs next year and if you do when do you need them born by? Man I'm nosey LOL. Every one is looking good. Shelly


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm going to be sending them to be bred sometime this week, yes I'm planning on showing the lambs and selling any of the extra lambs (if I have any extra) I need them born by February or March, somtimes early April lambs are okay. No you're not nosey. Thanks.

Here's the other pics!
Ignore me in this pic I wasn't ready for it and I look horrible! :evil: 









In this one I was trying to get far enough away to get a picture of Heidi, which is a very tricky task! :roll: But isn't she BEAUTIFUL? :wink: 









And here's two more links to the piccies of the feeding frenzy!
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... IM0769.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... IM0770.jpg


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

they are beautiful...they are very well blended in the bodies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes they are beautiful! such nice animals!!

They must be slow growers, they look tiny for their age. (but well fed and not in the least bit sickly - so don't get me wrong).


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks!
Yeah Lyric is a really slow grower, so were her mom and sister, so I'm not too worried about her. Heidi is two months younger than Lyric and is much taller, but also has a smaller mom. But they are healthy as can be, considering Heidi sucker punched me in the gut earlier and I lost my breath for a bit! :x But they love to run around and chase me so I think they're perfectly fine! 

Now my ewes on the other hand OMG! The little one, Molly, wanted the feed bin one time and she tried to jump on me and hit my leg and I wasn't walking without a limp for a while, but she's a sweetheart and loves attention (unless you're trying to put a halter on her)! Tempest, my two year old, is the leader and has actually attacked a dog before! Man, you should have seen the look on that poor dog's face when it saw that coming! :shock: She at least weighs 200 lbs! 

I know exactly what you mean Stacey, I was actually worried about their size until Candace convinced me that it was in Lyric's genes and after everyone convinced me that they looked perfectly healthy and happy!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I kind of figured that it was slow growing genes because they look awesome.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks so much Stacey!  That's a wonderful thing for me to hear since this is my first year with goats and breeding animals!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

You have done a wonderful job!!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! I will also thank everyone who's been on goatweb and helped me through the hard times, I wouldn't have gotten through those rough patches without any of you!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

> Are the goats mini"s or are sheep really that much bigger
> 
> Sheep grow much faster then goats. The goats my dd show this year where all born in early to mid January weighted in at fair being 106, 91 and 67 (fainter). The sheep show where born march 31 and April 15 weighted in at fair 141 and 101.
> 
> Crissa your goats are beautiful and look great. Remember when you take all that wool away from the sheep your goats will look close in size. My hamp ewe looks like she's pack on a 100 pound just from being so woolly. Shelly


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Pretty goats Crissa! I don't know squat about a sheep but those look good to me. Big...but good. :wink: 

Kristen


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

you have very nice goats(don't know any thing about sheep) they look real good.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice animals, Crissa

I do wonder though, at American sheep - they seem so much thinner and narrower than sheep over here - our sheep are chunky all over!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa your animals look great. All shinny and healthy looking.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Crissa, they look great! You are doing a wonderful job!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

> I do wonder though, at American sheep - they seem so much thinner and narrower than sheep over here - our sheep are chunky all over!
> 
> I know what you mean Lesserweevil the first time a saw a picture of a English Suffolk ram I couldn't believer how short they are over there. It funny how different the same breed can look. Shelly


----------



## toggtalker (Oct 7, 2007)

your goats are just so cute!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Love your goats, Crissa!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!!! and VERY pretty!!!


----------

